# MULE'S VENISON JERKY W/QVIEW AND RECIPE



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well it is time to make some Bambi jerky. I had the hind leg in the freezer from last hunting season.

So i pulled it out thinking sausage??? or jerky???   well i decided jerky. However i could still change

my mind. Here is what i have done so far. I boned the leg. Placed in freezer to firm it up. Sliced

about 3/16" thick. Give or take. If it was thick. I would flatten it with the palm of my hand. Then i made

up a batch of brine. Brought water to boil. Added all ingredients and simmered 15 min. the allowed to

cool. Then in the project fridge.

Ingredients

1 boned deer leg                       =  4269 g     or  9.4 pound

1/2 gallon water                

Cure #1                                         =       15g

Kosher salt                                    =       61g

Dark Brown sugar                         =      43g

Onion powder                               =        11g

Ground dried Tabasco peppers    =          3g

Black pepper                                 =          3g

Worcestershire Sauce                   =      1 1/4 cup

Soy sauce                                     =         3/4 cup

Honey (from my bees)                  =         1/4 cup

Garlic                                            =            8 cloves

1 Deer leg













hind leg.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 18, 2013






2













hind leg 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 18, 2013






1 boned and sliced.













sliced 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 18, 2013


















sliced 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 18, 2013






More to come.

Happy smoken.

David

I am open to ideas


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks good....  good recipe too.....    Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like it will be good.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

Cant wait to see the finals!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 19, 2013)

I love venison. This is going to be good.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2013)

Good looking venison and makes the best jerky! The recipe sounds good too. Can't wait for hunting this year - We've got 2 mule deer tags, 2 cow elk tags, 2 bull elk tags and 2 antelope tags.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice Start, Mule!!!!

Be Back-----








Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Good looking venison and makes the best jerky! The recipe sounds good too. Can't wait for hunting this year - We've got 2 mule deer tags, 2 cow elk tags, 2 bull elk tags and 2 antelope tags.


WOW! With that many tags. I see something in the freezer.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great! Once again I didn't draw a tag for anything so it will be general hunts for us. Been so long I've forgot what wild game tastes like!!'


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Once again I didn't draw a tag for anything so it will be general hunts for us. Been so long I've forgot what wild game tastes like!!'


I'm glad Arkansas doesn't draw for deer tags. I can hunt in my back yard. Elk is the only tags they draw for here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I'm glad Arkansas doesn't draw for deer tags. I can hunt in my back yard. Elk is the only tags they draw for here.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Elk is the only tag drawn in PA too. Slim chance on that one!!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

I could give you an idea David....how about seeing how long it will take to send a batch up to Indiana?  I'll be a guinee pig for ya.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I could give you an idea David....how about seeing how long it will take to send a batch up to Indiana?  I'll be a guinee pig for ya.


I hear guinee pigs make good PP.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I hear guinee pigs make good PP.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

OK after 25 hour soak. It is time to start drying. I decided last night. That i would use my American Harvester dehydrator. So i added some liquid smoke to the brine. I was thinking about using my MES40. But didn't think i would have enough room on the racks.

I called MES last night and ask them to Over night  me a MES 120 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . They don't make a MES 120. That was thrown in for the people who ask. SHOULD I GET A BIGGER SMOKER!

OK back on subject for a while. I am using 12 trays with the dehydrator. Which is what they say is max. I do have 2 more trays. That i have used in the past. With no problems.

Now for the QVIEW

1 Here it is Just placed on the trays. I could have got a couple more pieces on this tray. The other trays are stuffed.













dry 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 19, 2013






2 Here is the 12 trays stacked.













dry 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 19, 2013






Now the clock is ticking.

My normal batch is about 10 pounds. I haven't figured the square inches of this on my MES 40.

How large of a batch has anyone done in a MES 40 or 30? I need to make some shelf slides and then get some more shelf's and Q mats

Happy smoken.

More to come.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Man that looks great so far.

That is one big [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]dehydrator.[/color]


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great so far.
> 
> That is one big dehydrator.


Thanks farmer. It is starting to smell good in the house.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Thanks farmer. It is starting to smell good in the house.


David my bone head threw away racks from an old dehydrator and could have kicked myself when i realized i should have saved the racks for the new one!   I have 5 or so racks that came with it ans should have had atleast 10!  UGH...  thanks for reminding me!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

I have some deer steaks around 1/4 thick.  Would they work to make jerky?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> David my bone head threw away racks from an old dehydrator and could have kicked myself when i realized i should have saved the racks for the new one!   I have 5 or so racks that came with it ans should have had atleast 10!  UGH...  thanks for reminding me!


the racks cost more than the dehydrator does.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have some deer steaks around 1/4 thick. Would they work to make jerky?


They won't work at all. Please freeze them. Pack them in a cooler with dry ice and send them to me first thing in the morning
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Ok bad mule
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yes they will work. I would flatten them a little.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Sweet,  I will try this.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> the racks cost more than the dehydrator does.


You're not making me feel better!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   lol


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

How long did you brine?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You're not making me feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did it become my job to make you feel better?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm just a MULE!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

c farmer said:


> How long did you brine?


about 25 hours or so. stirred it every little  bit. overnight would be fine.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Good looking venison and makes the best jerky! The recipe sounds good too. Can't wait for hunting this year - We've got 2 mule deer tags, 2 cow elk tags, 2 bull elk tags and 2 antelope tags.


Thanks. how many of those tags do you Normally fill? White tail and wild hog is the only large game I hunt here. I need to get back into Bear hunting.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2013)

themule69 said:


> OK after 25 hour soak. It is time to start drying. I decided last night. That i would use my American Harvester dehydrator. So i added some liquid smoke to the brine. I was thinking about using my MES40. But didn't think i would have enough room on the racks.
> 
> I called MES last night and ask them to Over night  me a MES 120
> 
> ...


I would try the MES 80 !!!

Kidding aside---I never use my bottom shelf in my MES 40, because I feel it's too close to the heating element.

My shelf use selection in order would be #2----#1----#3.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

OK 13.5 hours later. About half is ready. Here is the finished Jerky













Jerky 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 20, 2013


















Jerky 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 20, 2013






It taste so good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok you're ALMOST done....vacuum seal and head to the post office.  Instructions will be given from there. )


----------



## disco (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't forget your Canadian tour.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2013)

David, morning..... If you vacuum seal, do you use the nepas trick ??   wrap in freezer / butcher paper so the dried beef doesn't poke holes in the vac bag....  cool trick.....    Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ok you're ALMOST done....vacuum seal and head to the post office.  Instructions will be given from there. )


I just got back from the post office. They didn't have my ticket.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> Don't forget your Canadian tour.
> 
> Disco


Disco I got turned away at the border. No passport. I bribed the boarder patrol. After the ate all the jerky. They remembered I didn't have a passport
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> David, morning..... If you vacuum seal, do you use the nepas trick ??   wrap in freezer / butcher paper so the dried beef doesn't poke holes in the vac bag....  cool trick.....    Dave


I have never had it last long enough to vacuum seal it. I will keep that trick in mind.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks Great, mule!!

I'd tell you to swing by here, but it sounds like your tour isn't going too well !!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, mule!!
> 
> I'd tell you to swing by here, but it sounds like your tour isn't going too well !!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 20, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco I got turned away at the border. No passport. I bribed the boarder patrol. After the ate all the jerky. They remembered I didn't have a passport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot they border people were Canadians. Give them a two four of beer and they'll let you into the parliament building.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> You forgot they border people were Canadians. Give them a two four of beer and they'll let you into the parliament building.
> 
> Disco


I will keep that in mind.

I have been eating jerky all day.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 20, 2013)

David as long as mine is sent off in the mail i could care less how much you're eating...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> David as long as mine is sent off in the mail i could care less how much you're eating...


Well you know it is in the mail
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## empacee (Dec 8, 2014)

I know this is an old thread to dig up but I was wondering what kind of temp you got it up to? Reason I ask is I am about to make some deer jerky, got 2 hanging in garage and going to cut them up in awhile. Im thinking 10-15lbs should hold me over for awhile. I like drier jerky than most people, hate when it is juicy like Jack's Links and stuff.


----------



## minotbob (Dec 8, 2014)

I make my jerky in a Cabela's 160 Liter dehydrator. I can only raise the temp up to 160 Deg. And I have never had a problem.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2014)

"Juicy" jerky will usually have some form of hygroscopic additive....   sugar, honey, phosphates etc...  those  additives hang onto moisture to keep the product moist...   Whether you use salt, soy sauce and spices, if the moisturizing ingredients are not included, you should get the product you are looking for....  Just a note about sugar, it is used to "combat" the saltiness that can be encountered in some jerky recipes...

FWIW, when using wild game for non cooked meat products, it is advisable to freeze the meat, for about a month below zero, to kill any parasites that may be living in the meat...  Freezing also ruptures the cells in the meat, and that cell rupture, helps the meat to dry...


----------



## troutter (Dec 8, 2014)

That recipe contains all the things I love in my jerky!  I bet it turns out great!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Empacee said:


> I know this is an old thread to dig up but I was wondering what kind of temp you got it up to? Reason I ask is I am about to make some deer jerky, got 2 hanging in garage and going to cut them up in awhile. Im thinking 10-15lbs should hold me over for awhile. I like drier jerky than most people, hate when it is juicy like Jack's Links and stuff.


I run the dehydrator on 160°. I normally make about 10 LB batches. If I am the only one eating it I have been known to eat it in about a week.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

